# Gluing ears together?



## katia (Oct 15, 2010)

So I had ear forms for Miss Myla. They stayed in a week. 

Now, her ears have stayed up for a full 24 hours, but they are very floppy. I went ahead and got gelatin to add to her diet as of today. 

The thing is, one of her ears is irritated and I'm not sure I should reglue it yet.

I am considering gluing her ears together. I have seen that described and I think it would help. (How to get a German Shepherd puppies ears to stand up. -- gives an example). 

Anyone done this method before? I do have breathe right strips that I had considered too, but if I can do this a little differently then I am all for it. 

I use the surgical cement. Honestly she hadn't seemed bothered by the ear forms so I was surprised to see the irritation when the forms were removed.

Thanks for any help!! I have already accepted her ears may always be floppy. I'm not quite ready to give up yet but I don't want to do something that will hurt her either for sure.


----------



## RA'S Mom (Sep 12, 2010)

*Ears*

When we had our puppies ears done at 41/2 months as a precaution. The GSD Breeder who did it used grey pipe insulation (cut to shape of ear) and the glue used for Ostomy bag patients. Found at your local home care pharmacy. There is also a remover for the same product. My guys ear forms stayed in for almost a month and by then the insulation piping started to naturally peel away and after manually peeling away as much as we could we used the remover on some cotton balls and then followed up with some baby oil Tiny amount on a swab which worked to take the irritation away. Today his ears stand erect.


----------

